# Is there a Piece of Classical Music you Would Die For??



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

We often hear the expression, "it's to die for," but think about it. Is there a piece of music you would literally die for? 

If this is true in my case it would have to be something by Mahler or Beethoven, maybe Bach.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Not even close.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No, if I die I don't get to hear it anymore either way.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

So you die for this piece and then....?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Dim7 said:


> So you die for this piece and then....?


You die and then someone else listens to the piece for you.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing I would die for, but there are a few pieces I might let other people die for (if absolutely necessary, of course).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Klassic said:


> We often hear the expression, "it's to die for," but think about it. Is there a piece of music you would literally die for? .


No. What would be the point?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

In some circumstances, most of which seem improbable to me. For example, if I'm in my 90s and being kept on life support, I think I'd be OK with someone pulling the plug if it was the only way to save Bach's Art of Fugue for the rest of humanity.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

How would this work......? If we were to die for a piece of classical music it would mean that we could only get the chance to hear it if we put ourselves in a position of death. (That was poorly stated, let me try again). To die for a piece of classical music would mean you could not hear it unless you were going to die for it. ...something like this, maybe someone can present a better formulation of the question?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So many!!!

Copland's Appalachian Spring

Beethoven's Violin Concerto

Ives' Concord Piano Sonata

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier

Beethoven's Diabelli Variations

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 4

Shostakovich's Symphony No. 8

Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1

Bartok's Violin Concerto No. 2

Sibelius' Violin Concerto

Sibelius' Symphony No. 7

Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin

Schoenberg Piano Concerto

These are all pieces crucial to my well-being. Even though I haven't played some of these for a while, I feel "safe and secure" simply knowing these great works are all somewhere on the shelf in my possession.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's say that, between _The Marriage of Figaro_ and _The Magic Flute_, there were no copies left of one and only one left of the other. I might take a bullet to save that.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

No but I might be willing to kill for one... That's an expression too, right?


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Would you die to save a young Beethoven from a time traveling assassin?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Fugue Meister said:


> No but I might be willing to kill for one... That's an expression too, right?


Now there's a question. Our love of classical music beings to boarder on the fanatical. "Stop, come back with that Mahler score or I'll shoot!"


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Boldertism said:


> Would you die to save a young Beethoven from a time traveling assassin?


I'd consider dying to send the poor man some modern medical technology. After finishing my life's work, of course.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Boldertism said:


> Would you die to save a young Beethoven from a time traveling assassin?


Actually, this is exactly how my uncle Harry died. Thank you uncle Harry for saving Beethoven for the world. R.I.P.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If it's to save a piece of music, judging by other people's reactions, or rather the lack thereof, to the music I love -- definitely no. If it's for me to hear a piece -- no.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Would you sacrifice yourself to save the child Mozart from a rogue asteroid, even though it was in an alternate universe? I really agonize over this.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

No need to die for any classical piece that is already published, studied and repeatedly performed.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mahler's _"Resurrection" Symphony_ - if I thought it would really work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> No. What would be the point?


Now that's David , always straight to the pint, I like it.
So, I second this :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Why am I laughing uncontrollably?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Let's hijack the thread: Given a choice, what's the last piece of music you would like to have ringing in your ears as you expire quietly in bed?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Let's hijack the thread: Given a choice, what's the last piece of music you would like to have ringing in your ears as you expire quietly in bed?


I like it but just start a new thread it's a fair topic...


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

No music is worth dying for, but perhaps death may be preferable to listening to some of it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

I would not die so that Mozart could write another opera, because I wouldn't get to hear it. But I would be okay if a famous living pop musician would die so that Mozart could write another opera!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No.......................................................


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

No, there are more important things in life than music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassic said:


> We often hear the expression, "it's to die for," but think about it. Is there a piece of music you would literally die for?


The only person who might be willing to die for a piece of classical music (other than perhaps an insane person) would be the composer of the very music to die over. Now this would have the makings of a great opera on the lines of Maria Stuarda but a composer being asked to destroy his masterpiece because the powers that be are offended by it, and the composer ends up telling off the ruler and loosing his head over it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Perhaps, in some way, this thread could be merged with the one about funeral music?


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

MarkW said:


> Let's hijack the thread: Given a choice, what's the last piece of music you would like to have ringing in your ears as you expire quietly in bed?


I like this question. ...let me think... Mahler's Langsam from Symphony No.3 (?)... hard question.


----------

